# Do you still wear your bow satchel?



## Superbe

Was curious if any ladies here still wear the so popular once upon a time bow bag?

I still appreciate and like the design but haven’t worn mine in a couple of years probably because it looks dated and hasn’t been in style for a while (and resale value is so low that there’s no point for me to even try to sell it)


----------



## fitofrage

I still love them!


----------



## Superbe

fitofrage said:


> I still love them!



That’s good to hear! I should probably take out mine every now and then. 

It seems such a long time ago now but it used to be so popular and one of the most coveted bags!


----------



## ColdSteel

I actually JUST bought a preloved one in December! I always loved the style but couldn't afford it new. My fire kept burning for this bag for 10 years and never diminished.


----------



## ninakt

I still do. Never see them around though but I love mine.


----------



## HotRedBag

Of course! Its great.


----------



## Tuned83

I haven't worn mine in years either. I have the large one that's too big for cross body and I don't really care for hand carrying my bags at the moment because I have a small child. I love that bag though and it was one of my first high end bags. Will not get rid as I am sure my needs will probably change again at some point.


----------



## onesmallchimera

Mine looks amazing at ten.


----------



## lucindag

I still carry my bow bags  they are classic imo! and they’re so practical and spacious!


----------



## onesmallchimera

I love the old Miu Miu styles. None of my bags have held up as well as my Miu Mius have.


----------



## barskin

I still use my old bow bag. I think it looks great.



And I just bought a preloved bow bag from the Real Real, so you know I'm going to use it.


----------



## IntheOcean

barskin said:


> I still use my old bow bag. I think it looks great.
> View attachment 4532588
> 
> 
> And I just bought a preloved bow bag from the Real Real, so you know I'm going to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532586


Oh, that pistachio green!! So gorgeous. Do you the offical name of the color?

I'd say the Bow bag is a really well designed bag. It looks great and quite elegant in black or beige, and just awesome in a fun color like this one.


----------



## vesna

I LOVE my suede bow


----------



## dotty8

IntheOcean said:


> Oh, that pistachio green!! So gorgeous. Do you the offical name of the color?
> 
> I'd say the Bow bag is a really well designed bag. It looks great and quite elegant in black or beige, and just awesome in a fun color like this one.



Yep, I still can’t believe they’ve discontinued this iconic style


----------



## ColdSteel

IntheOcean said:


> Oh, that pistachio green!! So gorgeous. Do you the offical name of the color?
> 
> I'd say the Bow bag is a really well designed bag. It looks great and quite elegant in black or beige, and just awesome in a fun color like this one.



Yes!! What a lovely color!

I'm always surprised at how spacious mine is without having to really dig around to find something. My bow is in Fumo.


----------



## Molly0

Got mine out to carry.  Somehow the bows look festive this time of year.  I had forgotten how amazing this leather is!


----------



## Aimee3

Thanks for reminding me of this bag. I have it in a medium/dark purple and I bet it would look great with greys and navy right now.  It holds a ton but wasn’t heavy If I remember.


----------



## shesnochill

onesmallchimera said:


> Mine looks amazing at ten.



@onesmallchimera, which one/color do you have - if I may ask? No signs of the glue tearing at all? They were notorious for that back then. But nonetheless, a gorgeous bag.


----------



## ViennaCalling

I just bought a preloved mini bow / vitello shine in a bright pink shade. I can’t wait for the bag to arrive. I will post pics then.


----------



## ViennaCalling

How do you care for your Vitello shine leather bags?


----------



## morejunkny

ViennaCalling said:


> How do you care for your Vitello shine leather bags?



I use these products. It has been a while since I have taken them out (pandemic and all), but I think I use the beauty and shine line on my bow bags, which I do still use and love after all these years.









						Handbag Restoration | Lovin My Bags
					

Lovin My Bags founders of the "handbag spa" concept; from restoration to custom art on bags, we do it all. Our leather spa products are made with cosmetic grade ingredients and pH optimized for designer leathers. Visit lovinmybags.com today.




					www.lovinmybags.com


----------



## ViennaCalling

Thank you for your recommendations! I hope they ship to Europe and the shipping isn´t too expensive. The products seem to be very good!


----------



## ViennaCalling

Here she is:


----------



## laica

I have bow bag in the grey colour but I’ve not used it for some time, its almost like the shine coating has yellowed. Any ideas of how to fix this?


----------



## IntheOcean

laica said:


> I have bow bag in the grey colour but I’ve not used it for some time, its almost like the shine coating has yellowed. Any ideas of how to fix this?


I don't think there's anything to be done once it's started yellowing...  Sorry. Can you post pictures? Is it a lighter gray?


----------



## vesna

Just bought one in perfect condition small black bow and I am in love


----------



## suzannabunny

I just dug my mini bow from my closet and the leather is very dry/a little cracked. Is there any product I can use to restore this? I don’t need it to be perfect. TIA!


----------



## ghada2022

I bought a preowned recently and I love it♥️♥️


----------

